# How long does a bumblebee live?



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

I got my bumblebee cichlid in 2000 and its still alive but must more sluggish, are its days limited?

How long do these fish usually live? how old would it be in human years?
it :zz: alot


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

8 years is an average life span for a cichlid, I've never seen a "human years" equivalent. :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

My brother had a bumblebee for 6 years. I have no idea how old it was when he got it as it was already pretty larger. It eventually grew to about 10" and it died from old age (or a heart-attack lol) about 2 months ago. It was a really nasty fish.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow 10 inches?


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Mine was about 11 inches and almost 11 years old. It passed away yesterday.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Awww. Hope you got pics to remember him by.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow 11 years ago...i have no idea what i was doing 11 years ago, but i wish now 11 years later i was keeping cichlids..lol my oldest fish is just shy of 3 years old and she is still looking pretty spry and has moved i think four times and not to mention about 4 tank switches..lol


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Here are pics 1.5 years after i got him in 2001 (or her) was in a 10 gallon tank for 2 years.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 639720087/

Then moved to a new 75 gallon home. Pretty cool looking back how my fish hobby progressed. 
Glad i have the pictures.


----------

